# Is it ok...?



## Canis latrans (Oct 5, 2015)

...for atheists or agnostics to go into the religious subforums above this one, and start "trolling" threads, or debate with linear logic (among idiotic circular logic), or call people offensive names when they disagree with you?

I imagine that isn't ok, and that one would be promptly banned for doing so.

So, why is it ok for "Christians" to do so in this sub-forum?

Oh, and I won't even mention "double standard".


----------



## welderguy (Oct 5, 2015)

Canis latrans said:


> ...for atheists or agnostics to go into the religious subforums above this one, and start "trolling" threads, or debate with linear logic (among idiotic circular logic), or call people offensive names when they disagree with you?
> 
> I imagine that isn't ok, and that one would be promptly banned for doing so.
> 
> ...



Well....obviously.
Do a search and you'll find out.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 5, 2015)

Canis latrans said:


> ...for atheists or agnostics to go into the religious subforums above this one, and start "trolling" threads, or debate with linear logic (among idiotic circular logic), or call people offensive names when they disagree with you?
> 
> I imagine that isn't ok, and that one would be promptly banned for doing so.
> 
> ...



Tread lightly up there. You know what, just don't even go.  They gave us this space to talk about spirituality in a rational way for which I'm grateful.  

This sub-forum includes APOLOGETICS which means that the religious can offer logical, rational defense of their beliefs.  I'm glad that they stop by even if they don't strictly adhere to the definition of Apologetic Argument.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 5, 2015)

FWIW, I think most of the better discussions happen here in the AAA.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 5, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> FWIW, I think most of the better discussions happen here in the AAA.



I'm really glad that you contribute.


----------



## Canis latrans (Oct 5, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> FWIW, I think most of the better discussions happen here in the AAA.



I think so too.  I can relate to linear logic a whole lot better than I can to circular logic.


----------



## Canis latrans (Oct 5, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> Tread lightly up there. You know what, just don't even go.  They gave us this space to talk about spirituality in a rational way for which I'm grateful.
> 
> This sub-forum includes APOLOGETICS which means that the religious can offer logical, rational defense of their beliefs.  I'm glad that they stop by even if they don't strictly adhere to the definition of Apologetic Argument.



Oh, so that's what Apologetics are.  I thought it was people who apologized for being religious.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 5, 2015)

Canis latrans said:


> Oh, so that's what Apologetics are.  I thought it was people who apologized for being religious.



Close enuff


----------



## 660griz (Oct 6, 2015)

> FWIW, I think most of the better discussions happen here in the AAA.



Thanks CPF. It is worth a lot...to me anyway.


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 6, 2015)

Canis latrans said:


> I can relate to linear logic a whole lot better than I can to circular logic.


Game over.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 6, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> FWIW, I think most of the better discussions happen here in the AAA.



This is like the Speak Easy for Christians.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 6, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> I'm really glad that you contribute.





660griz said:


> Thanks CPF. It is worth a lot...to me anyway.



Thank you both.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 6, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Thank you both.




Got any thoughts on the animal thread?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 7, 2015)

Canis latrans said:


> ...for atheists or agnostics to go into the religious subforums above this one, and start "trolling" threads, or debate with linear logic (among idiotic circular logic), or call people offensive names when they disagree with you?
> 
> I imagine that isn't ok, and that one would be promptly banned for doing so.
> 
> ...



Eh, I look at it as sport.  I kinda shooting like them down, 'course they just argue based on faith and all high five each other like they've won something...


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 10, 2015)

I agree. I find this forum more interesting. We get called out on our assumptions.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 21, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> This is like the Speak Easy for Christians.



That made me laugh.  Thanks.


----------

